# do you use filter floss in your canister filter



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you use filter floss in your canister filter. If so , where do you get it. Will any floss do the job. I am using a hydor 450 canister filters. It came loaded with filter floss , a sponge filter and bio rings. No carbon.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use this stuff;
Polyester Floss Aquarium Filter Fiber Biological Media for Fish Tanks Ponds | eBay
But not in a canister.
A 7 ounce bag is like a couch pillow sized bag/14 ounces being a bed pillow.
It is among the best cheap floss going.I find it at petsmarts,LFS,almost anywhere.


----------



## Slade (Jul 27, 2014)

I buy filter floss by the bag at Walmart - make sure it's 100% polyester and not treated.
I DON'T use it in canisters, I only clean them once every three months and they would clog too quickly.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah , I just bought a new hydor canister filter. It came preloaded , and one basket was floss. I might need to take it out .


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, cram in as much as you can. I get polyester pillow stuffing (make sure it is 100%, no additives, fungal protection, etc.).


----------

